# Album Release - "Walk With Me"



## Adam Bodlack (Apr 28, 2020)

Hey All,

I'm excited to announce the release of my first album titled "Walk With Me". I invite you to come alongside for this instrumental adventure. Although there are no lyrics this album has much to say. I hope it can speak to you in a universal language spoken by all nations.

I have a feeling that the members of this forum will have a greater understanding and appreciation of the music than most.

The genre of the album isn't well defined. I like to call it an instrumental adventure - I've received feedback that it contains a "Bit of Jazz, classical, progressive, ambient, cinematic." Shout out to Phil Loves Classical, a member of this forum, who summarized the genre as contemporary classical music.

It is uploaded to most major music streaming platforms (apple music pending). See links below. If you do not have a spotify account there is a link to listen at youtube music.






https://music.youtube.com/playlist?l...nT1xSPFdiAZMNk

I'd love to hear your thoughts, comments, criticisms as it will help me with future releases.

Cheers,


----------

